# Tegu Townhouse



## Tedzilla (Mar 5, 2010)

Here it is! She loves her new home. All the logs are hollowed out so she has plenty of tunnels to explore and hide in. the box in the corner is actually just covering the hole that goes down to her "underground" burrow. We decided she's too small for that extra space still, so we installed a box with lots of bedding for her to dig around in. The outside isn't finished yet, but I figured we would post and show you guys what we have so far....


----------



## Tedzilla (Mar 5, 2010)

uh... apparently I don't know how to attach the images. :shock: I'll work on that. haha


----------



## kaa (Mar 5, 2010)

Check out the tutorial using photobucket, it couldn't be more simple.


----------



## HorseCaak (May 16, 2010)

Tedzilla said:


> uh... apparently I don't know how to attach the images. :shock: I'll work on that. haha



looks like you worked hard on that... ;-)
Did you post the pics in a new thread by chance?


----------

